# Project pics



## Metalbender (Jan 31, 2014)

Being new here, thought I'd post a couple.  A chopper bike, designed by Bryan Fuller of Cal, has a 7 speed Shimano rear hub, powdercoated frame, Sportster h/l modded to led. Have over 2600 km on it.


----------



## davidh (Jan 31, 2014)

can I say "cute" or "looks nice"?  ok.  but it looks uncomfortable for this old body . . nice job


----------



## brasssmanget (Jan 31, 2014)

I had one similar to that back in the 70's - with a motor. Didn't care for the ride on that one either, but they do look cool.......enjoy!:thumbsup:


----------



## Metalbender (Jan 31, 2014)

If I recall, I was 55 or 56 when I last did a 150 km 2 day MS bike tour with it,  63 now, still have it.


----------



## Millbo (Feb 28, 2014)

Didn't Firestone offer a chopper bicycle back in the 70's?
I remember my older brother having a red chopper bike with a wide back tire and a small front.
it was the coolest...


----------



## Pmedic828 (Feb 28, 2014)

New tach for mill and lathe


	

		
			
		

		
	
Tachometer working



	

		
			
		

		
	
Hall effect sensor mounted on mill pulley


	

		
			
		

		
	
Control Panel for Tachometer and lights


	

		
			
		

		
	
Sensor and magnet on Lathe chuck


	

		
			
		

		
	
Sensor "sensing" RPM's


----------

